# Masquer des apps iOS  dans appstore



## roquebrune (7 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour

J'essaye de masquer des app que j'ai du essayer une fois et virer , la  liste est longue 

 sur https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/ht201322  ils disent 

*Masquer des apps iOS*

Ouvrez l’app App Store, puis touchez Aujourd’hui au bas de l’écran.
Touchez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ou votre photo dans l’angle supérieur droit, puis touchez Achats.
Recherchez l’app que vous souhaitez masquer, effectuez un balayage vers la gauche sur son nom et touchez Masquer.

ca ne marche pas dut tout , ni sur iphone 8+ ni sur ipad  pro , il n'y a aucun balayage vers la gauche disponible
quelqu'un  a réussi ?
merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (7 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour 
Oui, tu fais ce que dit Apple.
Quand tu arrives à ton 3, sur la ligne de ton apps, tu touches à droite de la ligne au niveau du nuage ou de « ouvrir » (selon apps active ou désinstallée). Puis tu balayes vers la gauche. 
Et tu cliques sur masquer.


----------



## roquebrune (7 Juillet 2018)

Merci mais je n'ai pas cette fonction du tout  , si je cliques sur le nuage il réinstalle l'app et le balayage est inexistant 

ou alors est ce un bug de IOS 12 beta 2 ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (7 Juillet 2018)

Tu ne cliques pas, tu poses ton doigt dessus en maintenant le contact et tu glisses vers la gauche sans lâcher


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (7 Juillet 2018)

Si pour une raison quelconque la réactivité de l’écran est trop sensible, tu peux toucher l’écran à gauche d’ « ouvrir »  ou du nuage. 
Ça fonctionne également


----------



## roquebrune (7 Juillet 2018)

oui je connais bien cette fonction on la trouve partout meme dans des app pour supprimer des trucs , mais ni sur mon ipad ni mon iphone ce n'est accessible, l n'y a aucune possibilité de faire glisser vers l a gauche
ca vient tres certainement de IOS 12 beta 2, soit c'est un bug , soit il est impossible de le faire dans les versions beta (les commentaires et notes sur l'app store sont aussi inactifs en beta)
merci pour ton aide

ps j'ai envoye un _Feedback_


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (7 Juillet 2018)

Il est évident que le notes d’Apple ne s’appliquent pas aux bêtas qui vivent par définition leurs propres  développements, gestes... (ou bogues). 
Il est bon de préciser si tu es en bêta, d’abord parce que la question ne s’applique pas à la plupart de membres du forum , ensuite parce que le but des bêta étant justement de tester l’IOS, il est intéressant que les testeurs puissent confirmer ou infirmer ce que tu constates.


----------



## roquebrune (26 Juillet 2018)

Problème résolu avec la bêta actuelle


----------

